# New 280 Rs



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, we got it! Picked it up Thursday and brought it home in the snow and slush







so the only pics I have are at the dealer while we were hooking up. We love it, so far! The brown front end actually does look better in person. The Tundra towed it like a dream! We bought a Husky Centerline hitch as well, and that worked really well. Can't wait for spring now!!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Northern Ninja said:


> Well, we got it! Picked it up Thursday and brought it home in the snow and slush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Great! Just think how nice it will be in the spring... Enjoy!


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice! Congrats...


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

Northern Ninja said:


> Well, we got it! Picked it up Thursday and brought it home in the snow and slush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats, i am sure you will enjoy it. boy do i hate winter. looking forward to spring.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

TundraRoo said:


> Nice! Congrats...


Thanks! Thanks again for answering all of my questions.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Spring comes in about July for you.... later than us here in Winterpeg...lol


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

CdnOutback said:


> Spring comes in about July for you.... later than us here in Winterpeg...lol


Well, not quite July, but , ya, I hear ya. I'm originally from Regina, and believe it or not, the winters are alot nicer here.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers - and - Congrats on your new 280RS!!!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Northern Ninja said:


> Spring comes in about July for you.... later than us here in Winterpeg...lol


Well, not quite July, but , ya, I hear ya. I'm originally from Regina, and believe it or not, the winters are alot nicer here.
[/quote]

What happened to your "Riders"?.... sorry couldn't resist...


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

CdnOutback said:


> Spring comes in about July for you.... later than us here in Winterpeg...lol


Well, not quite July, but , ya, I hear ya. I'm originally from Regina, and believe it or not, the winters are alot nicer here.
[/quote]

What happened to your "Riders"?.... sorry couldn't resist...








[/quote]
Ya, that season was less than ideal to say the least! Thanks for bringing that up.


----------

